# Smush to join forces w/ Wade to form unstoppable backcourt!



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's the story.


> Parker, 6-4, is considered *a strong on-the-ball* *defender* and skilled three-point shooter


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great. Now the Heat will win the NBA Title again. 

Good luck to the rest of the NBA.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

wahahahaha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Great. Now the Heat will win the NBA Title again.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the NBA.


oh yes, i can see it now


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

good...hes there problem now. he will prob give up on them too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He's a pretty good on the ball defender I would say... especially when it comes to getting steals due to his long arms.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Smush is gonna play better with better players. He had too much pressure on him here last season when Lamar and Luke went down, he wasn't good enough to create his own offense or set up others consistently. With Shaq in the Post he's not gonna be a bad pickup with that sorta team. 

He was a terrible on ball defender simply because he refused to stop gambling for steals and running under screens. 

And lets bet on how long it takes him to bad mouth Kobe in the papers I'm betting it takes him till the end of preseason. Kobe will be the one who screwed him up I guarantee it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Smush is gonna play better with better players. He had too much pressure on him here last season when Lamar and Luke went down, he wasn't good enough to create his own offense or set up others consistently. With Shaq in the Post he's not gonna be a bad pickup with that sorta team.
> 
> He was a terrible on ball defender simply because he refused to stop gambling for steals and running under screens.
> 
> And lets bet on how long it takes him to bad mouth Kobe in the papers I'm betting it takes him till the end of preseason. Kobe will be the one who screwed him up I guarantee it.


Better players?

Who do they have other than Wade and Shaq? 

Haslem...Dorell Wright...Antoine Walker...our supporting cast is better than those guys.

Considering how Wade and Shaq always seem to miss some time with injuries, I wouldn't be surprised if we finish with a better record than Miami.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he looks like chris tucker in that pic.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally, Smush won't have to worry about Kobe freezing him out and he can make the all-star team!:biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Congratulaltions to Smush!!! Good for him.

NOW he can go back to his game to help a TEAM win. What a good move by Miami --- Smush absolutely HATE the Lakers and Kobe.

Good luck to Smush.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Congratulaltions to Smush!!! Good for him.
> 
> NOW he can go back to his game to help a TEAM win. What a good move by Miami --- Smush absolutely HATE the Lakers and Kobe.
> 
> Good luck to Smush.


I'm guessing you didn't see exactly what happened to the Lakers, when they were playing "TEAM" ball. Everyone got injured and forced Kobe to basically carry the team single handedly. But of course that won't stop you from continuing bashing Kobe.  He also didn't have a problem with Kobe as much as he did Phil Jackson.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Congratulaltions to Smush!!! Good for him.
> 
> NOW he can go back to his game to help a TEAM win. What a good move by Miami --- Smush absolutely HATE the Lakers and Kobe.
> 
> Good luck to Smush.


No love lost between Phil & Smush, either.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You are right about the good luck, part. He's going to definitely need it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a pretty good on the ball defender I would say... especially when it comes to getting steals due to his long arms.


Was that a joke? I hope it was. Just because he reached a lot 35 feet from the basket and got 1 steal for every 3-4 fouls doesn't mean he is a good defender. He can't guard ANYBODY!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Congratulaltions to Smush!!! Good for him.
> 
> NOW he can go back to his game to help a TEAM win. What a good move by Miami --- Smush absolutely HATE the Lakers and Kobe.
> 
> Good luck to Smush.


Of course this genius quote came from a Raider fan.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> "We feel very good about acquiring Smush," coach Pat Riley said in a statement. "He brings size, shooting and defense to our backcourt. *He has been improving every year*, and we feel that this could be his best year yet."


 - Pat Riley

:worthy:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

How bad is this guy?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Everybody forgets the steal during the Phoenix playoff series that helped the Lakers win that game.
That was Smush Parkers shining moment with the Lakers.

I always thought Smush was used ineffective.
Its hard playing next to Kobe in the backcourt.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> Everybody forgets the steal during the Phoenix playoff series that helped the Lakers win that game.
> That was Smush Parkers shining moment with the Lakers.
> 
> I always thought Smush was used ineffective.
> Its hard playing next to Kobe in the backcourt.


No its not, all he needed to do was hit open shots and play defense and he struggled doing both for the most part.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Everybody forgets the steal during the Phoenix playoff series that helped the Lakers win that game.
> That was Smush Parkers shining moment with the Lakers.
> 
> I always thought Smush was used ineffective.
> Its hard playing next to Kobe in the backcourt.



I don't know. How else would you use Smush, other than maybe put him at the 2 guard? His lack of ballhandling skills basically limits him to being a spot-up shooter. When his shot was off, he really lost it mentally and played even worse on the defensive end, which made him a liability on both ends. 

He had it good here, if he just kept his head. He took it for granted that he was the starting PG for the Lakers and eventually lost his job to a rookie who wasn't really ready to take it. He's just not an NBA caliber starter.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Everybody forgets the steal during the Phoenix playoff series that helped the Lakers win that game.
> That was Smush Parkers shining moment with the Lakers.
> 
> I always thought Smush was used ineffective.
> Its hard playing next to Kobe in the backcourt.


that was a fixed ref game. so i thank the mob owned refs then i do smush.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

> "D-Wade is more of a people person than Kobe," Parker said of Bryant, his often-mercurial teammate. "I'm looking forward to jelling with Wade, and playing with him. He's going to be a great teammate."


link


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

wade says hello to him and smush runs out to say hes a people person.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe isn't a people person by any stretch of the imagination. I do like how we have the ever predictable posters giving Smush Parker the benefit of the doubt. He went from getting cut by lottery teams to starting nearly two full seasons with career numbers. Kobe couldn't have been that hard on him. He is the furthest thing from an on the ball defender. Gambling and standing nearly straight up does not result in quality defense. Raider, that TEAM he is going to got swept in the first round of the playoffs. That's not any better than the Lakers faired, a team Smush started on for an extended period of time.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The heat have now employed all of my most hated pt guards. Gary Payton, Jason Williams and now Smush Parker. 

Lets see how much of a people person Wade is when Smush starts bricking ill advised jumpshots, gambling and losing on defense, getting in spats with Riley, playing with 50% energy, and playing grab *** in the showers. Smush is a **** (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> The heat have now employed all of my most hated pt guards. Gary Payton, Jason Williams and now Smush Parker.
> 
> Lets see how much of a people person Wade is when Smush starts bricking ill advised jumpshots, gambling and losing on defense, getting in spats with Riley, playing with 50% energy, and playing grab *** in the showers. Smush is a **** (not that there's anything wrong with that)


Hey! My dad is gay so I take exception to that!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Great, now smush can screw up the miami heat team! When they play us java and farmar will show how much of a crappy defender he is. I was at the DUB auto show at the L.A convention center earlier this year in may and the lakers were playing that night and I saw smush walk in there and the game was literally 2 hours away from tip off. No onder he always sucked, he never practiced before games!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think hes is going to start out good just like he did with us. It's the following year that should be of concern for the Heat. Smush is only going to have one chance because unlike Phil, Riley does not play around and will sit his *** down when needed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a pretty good on the ball defender I would say... especially when it comes to getting steals due to his long arms.


And Sasha Vujacic is the next Jeff McInnis.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

He did get a lot of steals, that's true. But on the whole he cost the team a lot more points than he produced for it. Smush is a mediocre talent at best who somehow got lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time when the Lakers were totally devoid of talent at the point guard position. Personally, I'm happy for him that he capitalized on his time with the Lakers and managed to get a pretty generous deal from the Heat. But I'm certainly not going to miss him and I think Riley is soon going to realize that his flashes of brilliance are few and far between. Good luck to you Smush, just remember to dump the ball in to Shaq regularly and never question Rile's coaching decisions and everything should be fine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> And Sasha Vujacic is the next Jeff McInnis.


And Grizzly Adams had a beard.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Grizzly Adams did have a beard


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> The heat have now employed all of my most hated pt guards. Gary Payton, Jason Williams and now Smush Parker.
> 
> Lets see how much of a people person Wade is when Smush starts bricking ill advised jumpshots, gambling and losing on defense, getting in spats with Riley, playing with 50% energy, and playing grab *** in the showers. Smush is a **** (not that there's anything wrong with that)


Why do you hate Jason Williams so much?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sex&Violence said:


> Why do you hate Jason Williams so much?



Mostly because he sucks. And I dont like his ****** attitude.

I think the brunt of my hatred stems from when he cost me a bet. I never got over that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sex&Violence said:


> Why do you hate Jason Williams so much?


...and an Ex-Queen...But mostly because he is retarded and speaks like a wanna-be gangsta(my screen name is a joke). He thinks of himself before the team. His 3 pointers 4 feet behind the line demonstrate that. Just a big fat loser.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Smush will be better on the Heat because Pat will kick his *** if he pulls that pouting crap. Instead of finding Zen, Smush will find Pats foot up his ***.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think Smush will be better on the Heat because Pat will kick his *** if he pulls that pouting crap. Instead of finding Zen, Smush will find Pats foot up his ***.


Which is what Phil needs to do with such a young team. Forget the mind games, put a boot in their asses.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Which is what Phil needs to do with such a young team. Forget the mind games, put a boot *in their asses*.


Your starting to sound like Cris.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> And Sasha Vujacic is the next Jeff McInnis.


Weird post.

Did you mean to quote me? If so what is the point? I thought it was sarcasm, but I don't know what McInnis and Sasha have to do with anything... oh and they both suck. So it can't be sarcasm.... right?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> Your starting to sound like Cris.


Dude, you're right! My son seems to be wearing off on me.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> ...and an Ex-Queen...But mostly because he is retarded and speaks like a wanna-be gangsta(my screen name is a joke). He thinks of himself before the team. His 3 pointers 4 feet behind the line demonstrate that. Just a big fat loser.


Heat fans are actually very happy with JWill, and the guy's been nothing but a pro in Miami. Now if you want to bash someone, bash Toine. We all hate him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Heat fans are actually very happy with JWill, and the guy's been nothing but a pro in Miami. Now if you want to bash someone, bash Toine. We all hate him.


nawww toines awesome.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

dannyM said:


> nawww toines awesome.


then Miami will gladly give him away and will ask nothing in return.:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*read My Sig!!!*


----------

